# Help needed to buy a new HD LED monitor



## kunjikorans (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a LED HD new monitor. My requirements are ...

1) The viewing angles should be great. The monitor display should be clear even if I watch from sideways and even from topside and bottom side. I have noticed tht for many LCD screens when they are viewed from side angles or from topside, the images get faded or darkened. I dont want that kind of monitor.

2) It should have HDMI port

3) Size should be around 18-21 inches

4) Price not more than Rs.10,000 (this can be stretched a little bit) 

Please help and advice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS -8800.

Link:AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Price in India - Buy AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## kunjikorans (Jul 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS -8800.
> 
> Link:AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Price in India - Buy AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Online - Infibeam.com



Thanx bssunil,  but have u used this monitor personally  anytime ?


----------

